# [SOLVED] Aktualizacja zamaskowanej wersji chromium

## kris

Witam,

Mam zainstalowane chromium w wersji 36.0.1985.67, wersje wyższe i niższe mam zamaskowane.

 Od jakiegoś czasu chromium chce mnie "uszczęśliwić" nową wersją  [U] www-client/chromium-39.0.2138.3, przy każdej aktualizacji systemu.

 Wersji tej nie mam odmaskowanej w  package.unmask.

Macie jakieś pomysły, sugestie?

Pzdr.Last edited by kris on Tue Sep 23, 2014 2:09 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## SlashBeast

Pokaz te wpisy w package.mask.

----------

## kris

/etc/portage/package.mask

```
>www-client/chromium-36.0.1985.67

<www-client/chromium-36.0.1985.67

```

EDIT:

Rozwiązaniem było zamaskowanie aktualizacji icu, do wersji dev-libs/icu-53.1

----------

